# Dog carriers?



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

You all are SO helpful with all my "I have a small dog, what now?" stuff-I have another one for you!
I want to take Angel with me, shopping, walking around, and just have her with me...  
I've been scouring the internet for a good carrier, one that I can use as a purse too (I have enough trouble with one bag, two-fuggeddabouddit!)

I've seen the Celltei ones, and the hot pink fantasia is exactly what I want! (Jeez, I was NEVER like this!! REALLY!!) But if I'm going to ask for a 120.00 bag, I need it to be good! (My husband will kill me if I don't use it religiously-even though he won't be buying it-my Kris Kringle will-we have a big family, so we do that instead of going broke)

Has anyone had this bag, or something similar? Is it as cute as it looks? (Of course my daughter says I should get the pink leopard with the maribou...that's for NEXT Christmas) Is it as quality as it looks?
OR-if anyone knows of a good bag, looks like a purse-type, with storage for my "stuff", I'd be forever grateful! (That's NOT a Louis Vuitton-that's WAY out of my price range-lol)

Thank you!
A&A


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the Juicy Couture dog bag. If you do a search at SM you can probably find some photos where we talked about this about a month ago. It cost me $275 but it has a really nice zippered compartment on one side that holds cell phone, wallet, etc. I REALLY like it and Sadie never complains when she's in it I sit in the floor of the backseat, passenger side, so she can see me when I'm driving. There are two from Juicy and one is bigger. Mine is the larger one. It might be out of your price range but it is REALLY nice. I had originally gotten the Sherpa Montreal bag but it didn't have good space for my stuff. This one is a purse and dog carrier all in one. If you are at all interested, let me know and I'll take a photo for you.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I also have a Juicy carrier. I have this one:









I like it but because it doesn't close all the way bella will stick her head out of the slot where the top flap meets the side. But the part to put my stuff is GREAT!

And also have one like this:









It is a Petote bag. Bella rides in it a lot better and it is airline approved. But there is no room for my stuff. It does have a little window that you can open and close so she can look out but she seems to want to go out the window so I keep it closed. 

I too am still searching for the perfect bag with her all closed in and still room for my stuff. Let me know if you find it!
Nicolle


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My bag from Juicy is the same style as this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6724753799&rd=1

Mine is gold and cream. I have the same problem with Sadie being able to stick her nose out. She can't get out of it though and there is plenty of room for her to grow and still fit into it.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a great bag from Manhattan Mutts. It is in the Burberry Plaid pattern. The price is lower...around $50. I just love it because it's tiny. I got the teacup size which is perfect for my little ones. Such high quality too. I tried finding a photo online but no luck







But...boy...everyone that sees me with that bag thinks its a burberry bag.

I am also dying for that Juicy bag...it's on my Christmas list.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 12 2004, 08:25 PM
> *I love the Juicy Couture dog bag.  If you do a search at SM you can probably find some photos where we talked about this about a month ago.  It cost me $275 but it has a really nice zippered compartment on one side that holds cell phone, wallet, etc.  I REALLY like it and Sadie never complains when she's in it  I sit in the floor of the backseat, passenger side, so she can see me when I'm driving.  There are two from Juicy and one is bigger.  Mine is the larger one.  It might be out of your price range but it is REALLY nice.  I had originally gotten the Sherpa Montreal bag but it didn't have good space for my stuff.  This one is a purse and dog carrier all in one.  If you are at all interested, let me know and I'll take a photo for you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22388*


[/QUOTE]

Just wondering if the Juicy bag is heavy.... I assume it's leather... it is very, very cute, and I had thought about getting it but sometimes large leather bags can be so heavy, even with nothing in them ......... ??


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 12 2004, 09:45 PM
> *My bag from Juicy is the same style as this one:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...6724753799&rd=1
> 
> Mine is gold and cream.  I have the same problem with Sadie being able to stick her nose out.  She can't get out of it though and there is plenty of room for her to grow and still fit into it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22418*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I love that one.... So, only the trim is leather... so maybe it isn't so heavy after all... that bag is to die for!!! I'll be in Atlanta in January so I will put this on my shopping list!!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a solid black embossed dog carrier that I got from Pet Smart and it's perfect. It looks classy and doesn't look like a dog carrier. It has a front zippered compartment which is large enough for all my stuff...wallet, cell phone, etc. and whatever else I would normally put in my purse. I also carry treats, his leash, & brush in it when I need to also. The reason I like it is because it doesn't look like a dog carrier so we won't be "found out" when I take him shopping with us. It works really well to put him in the bag and then put the bag in a shopping cart, or I just carry it on my shoulder in stores without shopping carts, like the mall. No one has ever noticed I have a puppy in it. Anyway...the best part of it all is that it only cost $24.95!!!!!  I was very shocked! Most of them that I looked at & liked were much more expensive. Anyway, I highly recommend it and I'm sure your husband will be very pleased with the price!







You can always get something like that for now, and save up for a $200+ one.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just wondering if the Juicy bag is heavy.... 

I got mine out and weighed it on a kitchen scale that is fairly accurate. It is an ounce or two over 4 pounds. So its not light, but doesn't really seem heavy. Remember that mine is the larger one so there is plenty of room for a dog up to 15 pounds (according to Juicy). It is not a shoulder bag either. It is pretty much a hand bag with kind of longish handles. I think the smaller version has a shoulder strap. I love mine because of the zip compartment for the "stuff". I couldn't find any other with that compartment. I'd be interested in seeing the one from Petsmart. Nanny, do you have a catalog number or photo from the website?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I think my bf is buying me a Louis Vuitton carrier for X'mas.







I can't wait!!!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 13 2004, 03:29 AM
> *I think my bf is buying me a Louis Vuitton carrier for X'mas.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


*Jealous*

Actually I'm jealous of you all! I adore that pink Juicy bag!! I found a good website-Hands n paws They have some really gorgeous ones! I like the leather or pleather ones-they'll block the wind. I also like the ones that have a "Pocketbook" look, not a "Dog carrier"look. I go to so many different places, (and I work in a floral shop) (when I feel like it) that I can't have people know there's a pooch in my pocket...lol.

I'm going to look on e-bay again-maybe I can get a reasonable deal (or maybe Amazon-they shop for you-I like that!)









Thanks!!!! Keep the suggestions flowing!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 13 2004, 03:29 AM
> *I think my bf is buying me a Louis Vuitton carrier for X'mas.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LUCKY!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 12 2004, 03:43 PM
> *You all are SO helpful with all my "I have a small dog, what now?" stuff-I have another one for you!
> I want to take Angel with me, shopping, walking around, and just have her with me...
> I've been scouring the internet for a good carrier, one that I can use as a purse too (I have enough trouble with one bag, two-fuggeddabouddit!)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have the Celltei Active Tote-o-Petl. I love it. It is very durable. GlamourDog sells Celltei bags and Spoiled Maltese gets a 10% discount. Just type in spoiledmaltese in the coupon part.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, here are some pictures of mine. Lexi's Tote-o-Pet


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 13 2004, 05:13 AM
> *I found a good website-Hands n paws They have some really gorgeous ones! I like the leather or pleather ones-they'll block the wind. I also like the ones that have a "Pocketbook" look, not a "Dog carrier"look. I go to so many different places, (and I work in a floral shop) (when I feel like it) that I can't have people know there's a pooch in my pocket...lol.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22543*


[/QUOTE]
I love that website! I totally want this bag now because it's messenger style.. I love that! Urban Messenger Carrier









I have two carriers for Tuffy, one for major traveling and the other is just a tote bag. I got both off of eBay.

Travel bag:









Tote bag:


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, I ordered one carrier for myself (Merry Christmas to me!) The Sherpa Park Avenue Jazzy. It looks like a pocketbook, and it should help me take Angel everywhere with me, pretty much undetected! lol. I'm going to a Christmas Party tomorrow at my husbands Firehouse-I can't believe I may have to leave her home. (We'll see about that...lol) There will just be too many very small kids, and BIG fireman types-I'd actually be afraid for her safety.
My girlfriend will stop in to check on her a couple of times, and make sure she's not lonely. I can't wait for this bag to come...

I'm going to ask for the Celltei Fantasia bag from my Kris Kringle. I'd LOVE the Juicy bag, but it's out of my price range...for now....lol


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

I just bought the Juicy bag for one of my coworkers for Christmas...I absolutely LOVE that bag!! Maybe next year I will be able to get one for myself! HAHA

I found out my sister is getting me this bag for Christmas. 
http://www.puchibag.com/Tote%20Zebra%20Sling.htm. 

She told me ahead of time so I wouldn't run out and get a bag for myself....she says it's really cute. I can't wait to check it out! I've never even heard of this company before....has anyone ever gotten a bag from them?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 17 2004, 09:19 AM
> *I just bought the Juicy bag for one of my coworkers for Christmas...I absolutely LOVE that bag!!  Maybe next year I will be able to get one for myself! HAHA
> 
> I found out my sister is getting me this bag for Christmas.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is the company that made the bag that was in Legally Blond


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you Lexi's Mom...you know, I have never seen either of those movies! Now I feel bad...my sister is probably paying at least twice what the bag is actually worth just because it was in a dumb movie. If she didn't already have it I would probably tell her to forget it.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

You guys are a really BAD influence on me...lol.

I went to e-bay, and bid on the pink Juicy bowlers bag. I won. WHOOT!























Wait until I tell my husband that he's completely off the hook for Valentines too....









Not really.

The bag won't be here until January, but that's FINE-the Jazzy should be here soon! (No, not the little motorized wheelchair, although some days I could use one...)

Thanks for all your help!!!

Oh, and Pippensmom-it's a gorgeous bag-I haven't seen it anywhere. You're a lucky girl to have a loving family!!Tell your sister you love her, and enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does anyone have this bag?








I love it, but I just wanted a personal experience...
I won't order it for a while if I get it but I love the little pockets on the outside and that it zips all the way around. 
I think I'll go to glamour dog when I'm in Dallas next week so I can check it out in person.

Nicolle


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 17 2004, 08:27 PM
> *Does anyone have this bag?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is an adorable bag!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 17 2004, 08:39 PM
> *That is an adorable bag!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24083*


[/QUOTE]

They also have Blue!!!


----------

